# New to DCC, what starter set to go with?



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been garnering a lot interest in DCC. I have a small layout but really want independently control my locomotives. I am looking for something that will suite my needs of roughly 4-5 locomotives. Based on what I have looked into, a Digitrax zephyr would be quite suitable. What do you guys think? 

Here is my layout btw. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3299


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it is very respectable starter system, one can even say most favorite starter system, however it wasn't to my taste. i tried MRC express, looked at digitrax,went with NCE powercab and not sorry one bit.

with that, as you can imagine this topic is discussed quite often. please look into our previous discussions as you will get significantly more specific info.


----------



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

tankist said:


> it is very respectable starter system, one can even say most favorite starter system, however it wasn't to my taste. i tried MRC express, looked at digitrax,went with NCE powercab and not sorry one bit.
> 
> with that, as you can imagine this topic is discussed quite often. please look into our previous discussions as you will get significantly more specific info.


Much appreciated.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i would choose bachmann EZ command


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

modeltrainhead, since you do not put any points to support your opinion you post is empty of usefull information. posting empty posts is bad netiquette. whenever you have time, please explain what do you like about it

bachmann EZ command is not full featured DCC system. reading of CVs functionality is not included and i read programming seriously trimmed down as well. and difference in price between normal is not that big. if cost is so much of an issue, IMO it is better to have one less engine (saving is even less actually) then system lacking absolutely crucial features.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I own a Digitrax setup and love it.However,when I decided to buy a few years back,I did some research and have found that NCE also have great systems and I was very close to choosing NCE.I felt that their handheld was more user friendly then.But since Digitrax is the popular choice around here,I went for it and with the DT400,it's a quite capable system.

You do as you wish,but if my opinion has some value to you,go for a competent system (Digitrax or NCE).The hobby is quite evolutive and if you ever wish to go a few steps forward(multiple functions,sound,read back and programming flexibility,etc.)then you'll be all set.Remember...you get what you pay....


----------



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright guys, thank you. I think I will just end up saving for a good complete system.


----------

